# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  doppelposts

## pAz

bei mir tritt wider verstärkt das problem auf,dass wenn ich einen post erstelle ladet er ewig lange ohne dass was passiert.
wenn ich nochmal drücke kommt er sofort,aber doppelt... 
an was kanns liegen? 
lg

----------


## noox

Ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen. Bei mir war's beim "Direkt antworten". Wenn ich nochmals klicke merkt er allerdings, dass er doppelt ist und postet nicht nochmals.

Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass es was mit dem Suchindex in der Datenbank zu tun hat. Ich werd's mir ansehen.

----------


## noox

Wann tritt bei dir das Problem auf? Bei mir nämlich nur beim Direkt Antworten. Und da tu ich mich mit dem Debuggen schwer (im Debug-Modus tritt der Fehler nicht auf  :Frown: )

Ich vermute, bei dir ist's nicht beim Direkt-Antworten, sonst hättest keine Doppel-Posts. Oder?

----------


## noox

Sollte wieder funktionieren... Hab vorgestern etwas ein bisschen modifiziert, damit es mit zukünftigen Updates leichter geht. Dabei einen Tippfehler gehabt.

----------


## pAz

doch,beim direkt antworten (was ich eig. immer mache)gestern kam noch die meldung,dass keine dublikate zulässig sind und nur einer wurde erstellt.(was aber auch nervt,weil man zur startseite kommt)heute bei 2 posts wurde er doppelt erstellt...lgEDIT: jetzt hadsproblemlos und schnell klappt

----------

